# Probe through potato?



## porkorama (Jul 22, 2010)

Have noticed on some q-view pics that the thermometer probe seems to be stuck through a potato...wondering why this is?


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 22, 2010)

The potato keeps the probe in place and off the grate itself and allows for an accurate temperature. Some people use a block of wood with a hole drilled through it


----------



## shooter1 (Jul 22, 2010)

I see that Piney has already answered your question. I use a chunk of hickory with a hole drilled through it thats just a hair bigger than the probe.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 22, 2010)

Shooter1 said:


> I see that Piney has already answered your question. I use a chunk of hickory with a hole drilled through it thats just a hair bigger than the probe.


ditto


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jul 24, 2010)

5/32 bit worked for mine...


----------



## porkorama (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks as always for the tips and info....and sweet setup, SQUIB


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 24, 2010)

I usually use the small potato method, but sometimes i use a 2-3 inch piece of celery. Carrot will probably work, too.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 26, 2010)

porkorama said:


> Thanks as always for the tips and info....and sweet setup, SQUIB


Thankyou


----------

